# How big is this bass?



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Caught this girl on a super spook. How much do y'all think she weighs?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

My non educated guess - 7.5lbs


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

How long?? 24" is about 8lb, although I've seen bass from a stock pond go 26" and 7lb, give me the girth and length and I can do better...


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

BIG! Looks like about 22-24" by your hand size. 7-8lbs prob. Hard to tell with the camera that close. A great fish no doubt.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll give it 7#, 22"


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*bass*

7.5lbs....hard to tell from pic.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

i would say 7-9lbs depending on girth this one was right around 7.5lbs


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great lmb!


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like a double digit fish to me, 10.4 is my guess.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well, that'un thar is a good'un!!


----------



## miniz98 (May 4, 2016)

8lbs


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

8.8


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Was thinking 5.5 at first but I'll go with a more likely weight of 7-8lbs.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

7.5-8.25


----------

